# Towing Capacity NOT Licence



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Hi all fountains of knowledge - I am selling my 1999 Tioga 24d on a Ford E350 5.4 V8 Auto - I have been asked its towing capacity and is it enough for a horse box :roll: - personally I think it would tow a horsebox up the side of a mountain, but just to be safe I thought I would try and check it out... confused is an understatement, I just don't understand how to work it out... Please can anyone shed some light on the subject?

GWVR = 12300llb
GWAR (Front) = 4300llb
GWAR (Rear) = 8600llb
GCWR = 15800LLB

Thanks

Edgie


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi sorry no one has replied.
GVWR is the maximum weight of your vehicle
GCVWR is the max weight of your vehicle plus the maximum for a vehicle being towed
So take one from the other and that tells you what can be towed.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi edgie it depends on the actual weight of your vehicle, you can just go by the GWVR but your actual weight will proably be under this and what ever its under by you can add to the weight of the trailer. Assuming its not more than your hitch is rated at.

GWVR=12300 
GCVR=15800
Max trailer weight=3500

Acutal weight of RV say 11800 (take it on a weighbridge to find this out)
GCVR=15800
Max trailer weight=4000

Olley


----------



## 96583 (Oct 28, 2005)

Thanks everyone - couldnt see the wood for the tree's....


----------

